# Où sont cachés les dossiers .mbox dans Lion ?



## Lalis (8 Septembre 2011)

J'ai l'habitude de synchroniser deux ordinateurs, un fixe (avec SL) et un nomade, avec l'appli GoodSync (excellent produit).
Je viens d'acquérir un MBA avec Lion pour remplacer un vieux G4 sous Tiger et là rien ne va plus :
- synchronisation sans pb pour les fichiers de bureautique (facile de trouver le chemin)
- mais impossible de synchroniser les boites aux lettres de Mail... simplement parce que je ne les trouve pas dans le MBA !
Sous SL, je les trouve dans ma petite maison -> bibliothèque -> Mail -> Mailboxes
Sous Lion, il n'y a plus de dossier Mail dans la bibliothèque...

Qui peut me dire où elles se cachent dans Lion ?

Il m'est essentiel de pouvoir avoir mes messages archivés dans les boites sur les DEUX ordis.
Or actuellement, les boites de Mail sous Lion sont dans l'état du jour où j'ai effectué la migration des données.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## cherryblue (9 Septembre 2011)

elles sont sans aucun doute dans ton dossier bibliothèque, il me semble pas qu'il ait été déplacé sur Lion, autant que je me souvienne, comme sur Snow Léopard, Léopard etc.

le seul problème, c'est que sur Lion, ce dossier est caché par défaut (présence d'un point devant le nom du dossier)

Idée très contestable de la part d'Apple. Si effectivement nombre d'utilisateurs ne vont jamais voir dans ce dossier, et pourraient supprimer des fichiers importants, le rendre invisible fait cruellement défaut à boin nombre d'autres utilisateurs qui ont besoin d'accéder aux préférences, aux caches, ou aux boites mails...

cela fait sans doute partie de la logique d'Apple de se tourner de plus en plus vers le grand public, au risque de rendre simpliste certaines choses et de perdre toute une part des utilisateurs, ceux plus avertis qui veulent ou ont besoin de maitriser l'OS dans son ensemble

Bref, pour ton problème, une solution consiste, pour y avoir accès, à rendre ce dossier visible, ce qui aura aussi pour effet d'afficher tous les autres dossiers et fichiers normalement cachés (comme les fameux fichiers .DS_store)

Via le terminal, tu tapes cette commande :


> defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 1



pour rendre de nouveaux cachés ces éléments, tu mets 0 au lieu de 1


----------



## Aliboron (9 Septembre 2011)

Une solution plus simple (moins encombrante visuellement) consiste à tenir la touche "Option" enfoncée en passant par le menu "Aller" du Finder. Et à éventuellement faire un alias de ce dossier dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder.


----------



## Lalis (9 Septembre 2011)

Merci de vos réponses à tous les deux, et cherryblue pour l'explication.
Comme j'ai un peu d'appréhension à entrer dans le terminal, j'ai pris la solution de la touche option et effectivement, je vois le dossier Bibliothèque et tout son contenu, avec mon dossier Mailboxes dans Mail. 
Et là c'est très bizarre car les boites et sous-boites sont bien dans l'état qui figure sur mon Mac fixe, preuve que la synchro d'hier a marché et qu'en passant par SL j'avais trouvé le dossier caché dans le MBA, mais quand je lance Mail sur le MBA, les boites et ce qui s'y trouve sont dans l'état du jour de la migration. Là je ne comprends pas.
Si vous avez un avis, une explique ou une solution... :rose:


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2011)

Hello,

Es-tu descendue jusqu'aux mails dans ta recherche dans le finder pour voir s'ils étaient tous la, puis essayer d'en ouvrir un VIA LE FINDER ?

Une explication possible, la migration vient te taguer à l'insu de ton plein gré un 'compatible lion' dans un coin des fichiers et pas la synchro, ce qui rendrait les fichiers remontés par cette dernière invisibles -reéllement - par Lion

Ou bien la synchro t'a créé un dossier, celui que tu vois dans le finder, et la migration un autre, que tu ouvres via mail, mais ça me parait quand même très tordu. 

Sinon, un énième bug de Lion ??

(Fait beau à Orléans ?)


----------



## Lalis (9 Septembre 2011)

Il doit y avoir un truc comme ça en effet.
Bizarrement, un brouillon présent dans le MBA ne figure pas, après synchronisation, dans le Mac fixe. Un brouillon enregistré sur le disque et pas en ligne (compte pop).
Ça indiquerait que la synchro (elle est programmée en bidirectionnel) ne se fait dans aucun des deux sens, ou plutôt que le dossier à partir duquel / vers lequel je synchronise sur le MBA n'est pas le bon.
Pourtant l'organisation des sous-boites dans la bibliothèque cachée du MBA est bien conforme à l'état actuel du fixe et il y a des messages dedans. Je n'ai pas resynchronisé depuis hier soir et j'ai rangé pas mal de choses depuis dans les sous-boites, pour vider un peu la boite de réception.
Ta 1e hypothèse me semble judicieuse, Romuald. La question est : comment s'en sortir ?

Fait bof à Orléans. Mais doux.


----------



## Lalis (10 Septembre 2011)

Retour après investigations :
Les dossiers, sous-dossiers et messages sont bien identiques à la version de référence du Mac fixe sur le MBA, la visualisation de la bibliothèque cachée me le confirme.
Mais quand je lance Mail, j'ai les données dans l'état du jour de la migration : boites, sous-boites et messages, même dans les boites dont je n'ai pas modifié l'arborescence mais dans lesquelles j'ai ajouté les messages reçus dernièrement, même après avoir fait "Reconstruire".
Donc les données sont synchronisées, mais Mail ne les trouve pas, ou ne prend pas le bon chemin pour me les afficher, les prendre en compte.
Et là je ne sais pas comment faire.
Des idées ?


----------



## cherryblue (11 Septembre 2011)

J'ai déjà eu des soucis de synchro des boites mails lors de migrations de machine sur Snow Léopard (j'ai pas encore pris le temps de le faire sous Lion, mais ça va venir)

Dans mon cas, j'avais comme toi tous mes dossiers copiés, mais certains n'étaient pas visibles dans Mail, alors que pourtant bien présents dans mon dossier Mail...


La première chose que j'avais essayée, mais sans résultat, a été de reconstruire les boites directement dans Mail (Menu "BAL" >> "reconstruire"). ça peut parfois résoudre le problème de mails dont le contenu est vide, bien que les mails soient reconnus et trouvés par Mail. Visiblement ça n'a pas marché non plus pour toi, ce qui m'étonne qu'à moitié, j'ai des doutes sur la puissance de cette fonction...

Dans mon cas, après avoir cherché un bon moment, je me suis rendu compte que mon problème venait des permissions. En effet, certains dossiers n'avaient pas le bon propriétaire. Bizarrement seulement certains dossiers, voire seulement certains sous-dossiers dans un dossier...
J'ai donc remis le bon proprio à l'ensemble des dossiers et sous-dossiers, avec parfois la nécessité de le faire dossier par dossier car il ne voulait pas l'appliquer à l'ensemble en me disant que j'avais pas les droits suffisants.
Et maintenant tout roule
En espérant que ton problème est identique.
De toute façon, si tu vois bien que tes dossiers sont présents, il n'y a aucune raison que tu ne réussisses pas en afficher le contenu dans Mail, c'est sûr et certain que c'est un problème mineur qui en empêche l'affichage correct


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui, je me suis dit que ça pouvait être ça, et la 1e chose que j'aie faite a été de "reconstruire". Mais cette fonction (qui marche bien, détrompe-toi, je l'ai beaucoup utilisée après les synchros entre le G4 et le MBP) ne fait que rendre visibles, comme tu dis, les messages qui se trouvent dans une boite ou sous-boite. Là mon pb est plus grave puisque l'arborescence des sous-boites, que j'ai changée récemment, n'a pas migré sur le MBA. Ce n'est donc pas qu'une question d'affichage.
Lhypothèse qui m'est venue est que la bibliothèque des boites aux lettres que je vois dans le MBA est la bibliothèque des BAL de Mail telle que sous SL, pas celle quutilise la version de Mail sur Lion. Enfin je ne parviens pas bien à l'exprimer, mais c'est un pb de chemin, j'en suis presque certaine : le Mail de Lion va chercher ses données quelque part et moi je synchronise les données ailleurs, dans la bibliothèque que j'ai fait migrer avec mes données depuis SL. Donc si je parviens à trouver où sont les données du Mail de Lion, je pourrai synchroniser. C'est peut-être carrément la bibliothèque de Lion que je ne sais pas trouver, puisque je suis allée la chercher là où elle est dans SL.
Ainsi ma question demeure : où sont cachées ces fichues boites aux lettres dans Lion ?
Quant à ton idée de propriétaire, je ne vois pas ce dont il s'agit : comment fais-tu ça ?


----------



## cherryblue (11 Septembre 2011)

pour le propriétaire, clic droit sur le dossier, puis "lire les informations"
La dernière partie de la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors, te montre "partage et permissions" et le propriétaire du dossier ainsi que ses droits.

Dans mon cas, certains dossiers étaient attribués à l'utilisateur Admin, alors qu'ils auraient dû être attribués à mon nom d'utilisateur. J'ai donc remis le bon propriétaire, ainsi que les droits de lecture et écriture. Il a aussi fallu parfois que je fasse l'opération sur les sous-dossiers dont certains n'avaient pas été pris en compte.
Tu peux faire la même opération depuis le terminal en ligne de commande.
Donc vérifie au cas où si tu as bien les bonnes permissions sur tous les dossiers dans le dossier Mail. Pour moi, c'était ça le problème, sans garantie effectivement que sur Lion, il n'y ait pas un autre chemin pour les boites Mail, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait plusieurs endroits accessibles

Je vais bientôt faire la migration d'un poste de SL vers Lion avec pas mal de boites et de dossiers de classement. On va voir ce que ça donne


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2011)

OK, bien vu pour le propriétaire. Mais j'avais bien les droits.
Le pb se complique : j'ai contacté le support technique de GoodSync, d'habitude très performant et il m'a été répondu que c'était parce que je n'avais pas la dernière version du logiciel. J'ai donc téléchargé, bien que pour moi le pb ne vienne pas de GoodSync mais du chemin vers les boites aux lettres.
Et depuis plus rien ne fonctionne : impossible de synchroniser les dossiers de documents, les boites aux lettres et je ne vois même plus Mail dans la bibliothèque du MBA quand je me connecte au MBA via le partage réseau.
En revanche, elle est toujours dans le MBA, cette bibliothèque, avec tous les bons dossiers et sous-dossiers, mais je ne la vois plus depuis le Mac fixe alors que c'était le cas hier.
Le support technique de GoodSync persiste à me dire que je n'ai pas la dernière version, pourtant le "A propos" indique bien la dernière version. J'ai dû tomber sur un charlot, alors que jusque là les conseils étaient plutôt efficaces...
Bref je suis dans la mouise et très très très énervée...
Je vais essayer de passer par connexion USB au lieu du réseau ethernet.
Je viens de faire la synchro avec mon vieux G4 et il n'y a pas eu de pb. Mais bon, je n'ai pas acheté un MBA pour continuer à me promener avec le G4.
Mais rendez-moi la connexion firewire ! Ça au moins c'est efficace, rapide, transparent ! Grrr.


----------



## Lalis (16 Septembre 2011)

J'insiste lourdement mais j'ai trouvé quelque chose de curieux : dans la  bibliothèque Mail (petite maison > bibliothèque > mail), il y a  mes boites aux lettres tout bien comme il faut et un dossier intitulé V2  (que je n'avais pas vu jusque là) où se trouve l'arborescence telle  qu'elle était au moment de la migration, avec les boites aux lettres  telles qu'elles apparaissent dans le Mail du MBA.
Cette bizarrerie figure sur le MBP et sur le MBA.
Ce qui peut expliquer que le Mail du MBA aille y chercher ses infos.
Et comme je synchronise en bidirectionnel tout le dossier Mail dans la bibliothèque, ça expliquerait aussi qu'il y ait ce dossier V2 sur le MBP.
Je viens de refaire une synchro et le pb initial demeure : les boites  qu'active Mail sur le MBA sont différentes de celles de Mail sur le MBP.
Je n'ose pas trop modifier des trucs dans la bibliothèque. Vous pensez  que je peux indiquer ce dossier V2 comme cible pour la synchro ? Et effacer le reste ? Sans risque ?


----------



## sly.btd (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 

je reprends la discussion. il semble que j'ai ce problème mais je ne comprends pas bien vos explications. 
soit dit en passant, fut un temps où aller chercher un dossier dans un mac était un jeu d'enfant. tout se perd....

bref, si je vais dans le terminal, que dois-je taper ? 
la citation ?
et ensuite taper sur "enter" ? mais il ne se passe rien....

si je vais dans Finder > aller ... moi je n'ai que > aller au dossier et ensuite, qu'est-ce que je cherche comme dossier ?

bref, j'ai tenté tout ce que vous écrivez mais je ne trouve rien et j'ai besoin de mes fichiers mbox  absolument !

merci de votre aide. 
sly


----------



## Lalis (31 Janvier 2012)

La solution est dans le message d'Aliboron un peu plus haut dans le fil.
Ensuite, pour éviter d'avoir à chaque fois à refaire la manipulation, j'ai placé l'icône de la bibliothèque dans la barre de gauche de la fenêtre Finder, là où on voit le bureau, la petite maison, les dossiers d'applis, de documents etc.


----------

